# تقنية النانو من شركة وادي السيليكا لتقنية النانو المحدودة



## engdina14 (24 يناير 2011)

تقنية النانو (Nanotechnology) هل هي حقيقة أم مجرد خيال علمي
​معنى المصطلح (Nanotechnology) أو تقنية النانو : هو التقنيات المتناهية في الصغر ونسبة التسمية ( نانو) حرفياً هي تقنيات تصنع على مقياس النانو متر .

فالنانو هو أدق وحدة قياس مترية معروفة حتى الآن ( نانو متر ) ويبلغ طوله واحد من بليون من المتر أي ما يعادل عشرة أضعاف وحدة القياس الذري المعروفة بالأنغستروم ، و حجم النانو أصغر بحوالي 80.000 مرة من قطر الشعرة ، وكلمة النانو تكنولوجي تستخدم أيضاً بمعنى أنها تقنية المواد المتناهية في الصغر أو التكنولوجيا المجهرية الدقيقة أو تكنولوجيا المنمنمات ــ سمها ما شئت ـــ وإذا كنت تعتقد أن الأفلام السينمائية التي تتحدث عن المركبات المصغرة التي تُحقن في الدم (كفيلم الرحلة الفضائية الممتعة) أو فيلم (كان يا ما كان الحياة) واللذان حازا على جوائز الأوسكار هي نوع من الخيال أو ضرب من المستحيل فيجب عليك أن تعيد التفكير .
فمشروع المركبات الدقيقة التي تسير مع الكريات الحمراء أمر محتمل تحقيقه في المستقبل القريب وذلك عن طريق علم النانو تكنولوجي أو التقنية الدقيقة .فتحويل المواد إلى الحجم الذري سيكون الطريق الجديد لبناء الآلات الدقيقة مثل الروبوتات .
تقنية النانو هو الجيل الخامس الذي ظهر في عالم الإلكترونيات وقد سبقه أولاً الجيل الأول الذي استخدم المصباح الإلكتروني ( Lamp) بما فيه التلفزيون ، والجيل الثاني الذي استخدم جهاز الترانزيستور ، ثم الجيل الثالث من الإلكترونيات الذي استخدام الدارات التكاملية (IC) Integrate Circuit = وهي عبارة عن قطعة صغيرة جداً قامت باختزال حجم العديد من الأجهزة بل رفعت من كفاءتها وعددت من وظائفها .
وجاء الجيل الرابع باستخدام المعالجات الصغيرة Microprocessor الذي أحدث ثورة هائلة في مجال الإلكترونيات بإنتاج الحاسبات الشخصية (Personal Computer) والرقائق الكومبيوترية السيليكونية التي أحدثت تقدماً في العديد من المجالات العلمية والصناعية .
فماذا عن الجيل الخامس ؟ و هو ما صار يعرف باسم تقنية النانو .
المجالات الطبية :
يمكن الاستفادة الصحية والطبية من تقنية النانو، فأبحاث علاج السرطان والبحث الدقيق عن وجود خلاياه تعد بما يحل محل كل وسائل العلاج والفحوصات الطبية المتوفرة اليوم لذلك. والأبحاث التي نشرت بداية هذا العام عن دور هذه التقنية في التعامل مع الملاريا وتأثر مرونة خلايا الدم الحمراء تضع أسس دور رائد لها في فهم الأمراض المعدية وعلاجها. الدراسات في الشهر الماضي وقبله عن دور هذه التقنية في صنع سيراميك للعظام بدرجة متناهية في النعومة والصلابة تبشر بشيء كثير في مجال استبدال المفاصل وتطور تقنيتها إضافة إلى صناعة العظم!. الدراسات التي صدرت هذا الشهر تسلط مزيداً من الضوء على فائدة تقنية النانو في كتابة شفرات الجينات داخل ( DNA ) بما يسهل ويوفر المال لفحصه. واستخدام هذه التقنية كما في بحث نشر في الرابع عشر من هذا الشهر يسخرها للاستفادة حتى من بول الإنسان في صنع بطاريات طويلة العمر لفحص مرضى السكر كما نشرته مجلة «آليات الهندسة الدقيقة» للدكتور «كاي بانغ ليي» من مؤسسة أبحاث النانو والكيمياء الحيوية في سنغافورة. الباحثون من أسبانيا يتحدثون عن طريقة جديدة يستخدمها الأطباء في الكشف عن خلايا السرطان بسرعة وخاصة سرطان الثدي كما تقول ( لورا ليشاغا ) مديرة المركز القومي للإلكترونيات الدقيقة بأسبانيا من خلال هذه التقنية ونشرت أيضا في الرابع عشر من هذا الشهر. والأبحاث في الثالث من هذا الشهر أيضاً ذكرت عن دور هذه التقنية في صنع الأجهزة الطبية المستخدمة في غرف العمليات والعناية المركزة لتسلط ضوءا ساطعاً على فائدتها في تقليل عدوى المستشفيات وانتقال الجراثيم إلى المرضى كما طرح في مؤتمر أبحاث النانو في ولاية أريغون الأميركية، الدكتور «بروس غيبينس» وضح الفكرة بأن وضع طبقة رقيقة على مستوى النانو من الفضة فوق أسطح الأدوات الطبية لا يعطي مجالاً للمكروبات للالتصاق عليها وهو ما يتم لأول مرة في العالم وهو أولى الخطوات الصحيحة للحد من عدوى المستشفيات على حد قوله. تقنية النانو في عالم الصيدلة واسعة الاستخدام بدءاً من طرق إنتاج الدواء ومروراً بوسائل حفظه وانتهاء بكيفية إعطائه للمريض في هيئة تتفوق بمراحل على الطرق الحالية. تقنية النانو تجاوزت اليوم في الأبحاث وضع طرق أفضل لإنتاج الغذاء من شتى الجوانب وتنقية الماء وغيره مما يتناوله الإنسان.
المجالات العسكرية :

وأظن بأن المجال الخصب لها هو مجال التجسس حتى أن البعض يخشى بأن الحياة المدنية للأشخاص ستكون مكشوفة للعيان مع هذه التقنية المخيفة فماذا لو سقطت في أيدي العامة فلن يكون هناك خصوصية لأحد في منزله فالدول المتقدمة توصلت لصنع طائرات تجسسية بحجم راحة اليد بواسطة تقنية النانو وفي مجال صناعة الأسلحة والقنابل فالميدان خصب لإنتاجها بتقنية النانو ، فعلى سبيل المثال فإن أصغر حشرة تكون بحجم 200 مايكرون وهذا يمثل الحجم المناسب للأسلحة القادرة على تعقب الأشخاص غير المحميين وحقن السموم في أجسادهم. هذه الجرعات المميتة تبلغ 100 نانوجرام أو 1/100 من حجم السلاح. ومن الأفكار المطروحة و توجهات التوظيف العسكري الراهن للتكنولوجيا: 

إيجاد بديل إلكتروني للجزء الحيوي من الأدمغة البشرية المعروف باسم (قرن آمون)، للوصول إلى وضع يستطيع معه صاحب الدماغ المعدل إلكترونياً تحميل الذاكرة بمئات أضعاف ما هو متاح طبيعياً، وتخزين التعليمات المعقدة، والقدرة على تحقيق الاتصال والتواصل بين دماغ بشري وآخر . ابتكار أعضاء وبدائل مصنعة لأجزاء من الجسم بما يتيح رفع مستوى وقدرات الأداء البشري. صناعة أقراص تغير عمليات الاستقلاب في خلايا أجسام الجنود بما يمنحهم القدرة على البقاء لعدة أيام بدون نوم أو طعام. 
صنع روبوتات تكاد تطابق الكائنات الحية، مصممة على غرار الصراصير، تستطيع التسلق على الجدران والسلالم والتضاريس الصخرية المختلفة.
استخدام نحل قادر على اكتشاف المتفجرات.
صنع أنظمة ترصد من مسافة بعيدة الحالة الذهنية للأشخاص المشكوك بهم، أو المرغوب بمراقبتهم والتجسس على أفكارهم، باستخدام تقنية قريبة من التصوير بالرنين المغناطيسي وسواه، بحيث تتمكن هذه الأنظمة من كشف نوايا الشخص وقراءة أفكاره مسبقاً.
المجالات الاقتصادية
هل تعلمون أن تقنية النانو الآن تستخدم في صيانة أنابيب النفط ، فكميه لا بأس بها من النانو تقوم بصيانة الأنابيب من الداخل بالقضاء على الأجزاء الصدئة وإعادة ترميمها وبنائها هذا غيض من فيض من حقيقة هذا العالم المتناهي في الصغر العظيم بتطبيقاته المتعددة ومجالاته الكثيرة .


شركة وادي السيليكا لتقنية النانو المحدودة ​


----------



## أمين بكري (17 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## المتمرد11 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور على المعلومات المفيده والمخيفه عن هذه التقنيه الثوريه


----------



## عــــنــــــب (27 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور عالمقال


----------



## م/احمد بن سالم (23 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## nv93tj6y9 (13 فبراير 2012)

louis vuitton pas cher louis vuitton reduction,pas cher boutique home Qui sommes-nousRefund et Paiement et facture 7 déc lv pas cher neverfull il a envoyé à votre école by louis_vuitton_pas_cher Sac a main Louis Vuitton Monogram Miroi Xiatian Vous avez dit au garçon,Hollister, voir certains des meilleurs sur elle. Après avoir mangé, ont huit de plus. Ainsi, après le dîner, vous Xiatian m’a conduit louis vuitton sac azur pas cher à l’école Oncle Bao, approchant de la porte quand je m’arrê te ici. Que Dieu bénisse dit: jour si sombre, il pleut, lv pas cher neverfull il a envoyé à votre école, ou dans son insistance à m’envoyer à l’école.Cold Day, vous êtes un tel bonnes vacances Saint-Valentin comment une personne aussi! Vous demandez Xiatian lolo. Lolo aimez et familiarisés avec les Xiatian vous le souhaitez! Dit: je veux! Non, ah! Ne déchirez pas le sujet! Comment votre petite amie? Vous Xiatian silencieux, lolo, je suis dé solé de poser une grande remise à nouveau! Lolo pense: Ah je fais? Il est un ennemi, je le sais! Il a mis mes vêtements sales et sale, je le hais. Lui a demandé comment l’histoire se souviendra! Est concerné! Ou? Xiatian Vous dites: C’est ce qui s’est passé il ya deux ans! Ah! Lolo surprenant up! Et maintenant il? Lolo a demandé avec empressement, comme si c’est la raison pour laquelle elle devrait savoir la même chose. Son Yuxuan violette, partez,Moncler Outlet! Xiatian Vous avez dit! God Bless allant de fini. Lolo inséré une phrase, alors allez-ah! Elle est partie pour toujours! Dit ces mots, Lolo semble comprendre ce qu’il ne faut rien dire, tranquillement écouter Xiatian Vous avez dit. Aujourd’hui est notre dernier jour avec le jour! Lolo jusqu’à confondre à nouveau!Qu’est ce que ah! Juste un petit peu à comprendre, et maintenant commence pas comprendre Xiatian Vous parlez. Mais Lolo n’a pas l’interrompre, ou tranquillement à l’écoute. Un accident de voiture il ya deux ans en raison de son, de ne jamais me quitter. Yeux de Lolo a commencé à briller Xiatian Vous le voyez, peut-être afin de maintenir qu’un homme ne pleure pas le style sanglant. Alors supporter un peu, ne laisse pas ses larmes. Vous Xiatian reprit: C’est juste 2,14 Jour n ° Saint-Valentin, j’ai conduit son un tour. Voie de revenir avec un crash de gros camions. Enfin, ouvrez le conducteur du camion découvert l’alcool au volant est un problème grave! Elle s’assit dans la position du siège du conducteur du vice, juste frappé par de gros camions, et j’ai passé une semaine à l’hôpital pour se réveiller. J’ai immédiatement demandé sort Yuxuan, porte monnaie louis vuitton pas cher et ma mère m’a dit que son chemin de l’hôpital … Ici, vous Xiatian ou les larmes. Les hommes n’ont pas la poussière de lumière, mais pas encore atteint le cœur. Lolo dit: Je suis désolé. Xiatian Vous portefeuille louis vuitton damier azur pas chere dites: Je vous remercie. No Comments louis vuitton sac azur pas cher, porte monnaie louis vuitton pas cher, portefeuille louis vuitton damier azur pas chere 894 No Comments  Comments are closed. Categories	louis vuitton pas cher Non classé Sac a main Louis Vuitton Collection Sai Sac a main Louis Vuitton Damier Azur Sac a main Louis Vuitton Damier Graphit Sac a main Louis Vuitton En Cuir Epi Sac a main Louis Vuitton En Cuir Suhali Sac a main Louis Vuitton En Cuir Taiga Sac a main Louis Vuitton Graffiti Sac a main Louis Vuitton Mahina Sac a main Louis Vuitton Monogram Denim Sac a main Louis Vuitton Monogram Glace Sac a main Louis Vuitton Monogram Leopa Sac a main Louis Vuitton Monogram Mini Sac a main Louis Vuitton Monogram Miroi Sac a main Louis Vuitton Monogram Perfo Sac a main Louis Vuitton Monogram Verni Sac a main Louis Vuitton Nouveau I Sac a main Louis Vuitton Nouveau II Sac a main Louis Vuitton Portefeuille Sac a main Louis Vuitton Toile Damier Sac a main Louis Vuitton Toile Monogram Sac louis vuitton Archives décembre 2011 novembre 2011 octobre 2011 août 2011 juillet 2011 Liens sac Louis Vuitton WP Glamour louis vuitton pas cher is proudly powered by WordPress Entries (RSS) and Comments (RSS).


----------



## zehpdmganr (10 مارس 2012)

The statements in question came during a private meeting of right-wing law students in Paris on Feb. 4, in which Gueant was a guest speaker. His comments were quickly relayed out of the room by attendees on social networks and later confirmed by the minister.Playing the identity card“The interior minister said that a civilisation, a regime, a society that does not offer the same space and the same rights to men and women,lunettes rayban, that didn’t have the same value,air jordan shoes,” the French president argued.“Contrary to what the left's relativist ideology says, for us, all civilisations are not of equal value, Gueant told the audience. “Those which defend humanity seem to us to be more advanced than those that do not.Questioned on Sunday evening on France Inter radio, Gueant insisted he had not targeted “one culture in particular”.However,jordan shoes, many analysts in France were convinced that Gueant’s statements were explicitly meant to fire up passions and capture media attention.“Those which defend liberty, equality and fraternity, seem to us superior to those which accept tyranny, the subservience of women, social and ethnic hatred,” the minister added,louboutin pas cher, stressing the need to “protect our civilisation”.“The French, because of out of control immigration, sometimes feel like they are no longer in their home country,” Gueant clarified a few days later. One month later, during a visit to the western city of Nantes he said the number of Muslims in France posed a “problem”.“Successful stunt”Indeed, a recent opinion poll published by the Journal de Dimanche weekly, showed that if Le Pen was to drop out of the race, Sarkozy would climb to the same level of voter intentions as the current frontrunner, Socialist candidate François Hollande.French Muslims asked interior minister Claude Gueant on Monday to clarify his recent statement that not all civilisations have equal value - words that were widely interpreted in France as targeting Islam. While President Nicolas Sarkozy defended his minister, analysts speculated over Gueant’s true intentions three months ahead of presidential elections.Like the Grenoble proposal, which created a stir in the press but was never brought before parliament, the latest remarks were invoked to seduce far-right voters, Rozes said. However, the consultant questioned whether it was a paying strategy for Sarkozy’s government.In a letter that was leaked to several French news agencies,Lunettes De Soleil, the president of the French Council of the Muslim Faith, Mohamed Moussaoui,burberry, said that “many of our citizens of Muslim faith felt targeted by these statements… and let us know about it.”President Sarkozy is not officially a candidate, but is widely expected to run for a second term in April. Opinion polls show right-wing voters are switching support from him to the far-right candidate, Marine Le Pen. FRANCE 2012: THE ELECTION BLOG ON THE BLOGS François Hollande in London: A charismatic bank-bashing rockstar? The “civilisations” remark was not the first inflammatory statement related to French identity by minister Gueant. In March 2011, he infamously told the Le Monde daily that the French wanted their country to “remain French”.“[Gueant’s words] are the kind of campaign statements that get strong reactions from the political-media microsphere. The stunt was a success,” said Jerom Fourquet, deputy director of opinion studies at the Ifop polling agency. A COMEBACK FOR THE FAR-RIGHT? FRANCE Far-right candidate attacks 'deadly' globalisation, immigration FRANCE French minister slammed for ‘unequal civilisations’ comment FRANCE Senators seek review of law on genocide denial FRANCE French centrist Bayrou leads in popularity, new poll shows Date created : 07/02/2012 Print Comment Send this pageRather than weakening the Le Pen’s voting base, Rozes argued that pandering to anti-immigrant sentiments “reinforced” her National Front party. “These remarks also risk further distancing Sarkozy from some conservative voters who may be tempted to switch their votes to [centrist candidate] François Bayrou,burberry soldes,” Rozes warned.For Fourquet,louboutin, Gueant’s statements were no slip-up, but meant to send a strong signal to voters who are undecided between Sarkozy and Le Pen. “He knew very well what he was saying,” Fourquet insisted.President Sarkozy was quick to label Gueant’s “civilisations” row a “ridiculous controversy”. In a pre-recorded interview alongside visiting German Chancellor Angela Merkel, which aired on Monday evening on France 2 television, Sarkozy said his minister’s comments were full of “common sense”.According to Stephane Rozes, a political consultant,ray ban, Gueant’s latest statement was reminiscent of President Sarkozy’s 2010 speech in the south-eastern city of Grenoble,burberry soldes, in which he set out a controversial policy proposal to strip foreign-born French citizens of their nationality if they committed certain crimes.Moussaoui went on to ask the interior minister, who is in charge of both the immigration and religion portfolio in Sarkozy’s government, to “reassure” Muslims that his speech was not referring to Muslim civilisation, “as was clearly portrayed by certain media.”相关的主题文章： as two more teenagers died near the capital Tunis. he had to abide by new divorce laws


----------

